# SAE CCS / Combo 2 socket and protocol specification



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Phoenix connectors should have.

https://www.phoenixcontact.com/onli...id=1410506&library=chde&pcck=P-20-12-01&tab=1

....

Best Regards.
/Per


----------



## neuweiler (Nov 6, 2012)

Great! Thanks a lot! I contacted Phoenix because their product description says that it's not suited for use in a car - only for test equipment. They're checking why this would be the case and if longer cables than 2m are available. Net price should be around CHF 800.-
I'm suspecting it either has to do with liability issues or water proofness.


----------



## peterguy (Jun 18, 2012)

For low power AC Charging you have to apply the SAE J1772, like descriped here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAE_J1772

In your car you basically need to switch a resistor between PE and PP (to signal "Car plugged" and "Car ready to Charge") and to measure the PWM Duty cycle on CP.
The duty cycle tells you how much current you may draw from the station.

This is for AC. For DC things are getting far more complex. 
Here you need to establish a powerline communication over the CP line with the EVSE(station). The communication protocol is specified in the European standard DIN 70121(2012). For non european market I believe the ISO 15118 has to be applied instead, which is similar to the DIN, but not 100% compatible.

As a starting point, google for "DIN 70121" and you will find a lot of stuff to read. E.g.:
http://www.din.de/cmd?level=tpl-artikel&bcrumblevel=1&cmstextid=170411&languageid=en



Hope this helps for the first steps,
Peter


----------



## neuweiler (Nov 6, 2012)

peterguy, thanks for the very helpful information! Just to be sure: You're saying that the protocol for Type 2 connectors (AC) in Europe is exactly the same as for J1772 in the US? That would be an unexpected surprise.. 

It'd be nice if the DC part is simmilar to Chademo where they use CAN communication over one of the communication lines after some initialisation procedure.


----------



## peterguy (Jun 18, 2012)

neuweiler said:


> peterguy, thanks for the very helpful information! Just to be sure: You're saying that the protocol for Type 2 connectors (AC) in Europe is exactly the same as for J1772 in the US? That would be an unexpected surprise..


 Hard to say if it is really 100% the same. But at least, my ECU works well here in Europe. And I have developed it according to J1772 .




> It'd be nice if the DC part is simmilar to Chademo where they use CAN communication over one of the communication lines after some initialisation procedure.


Unfortunately CCS DC communication is completely different from CHAdeMO.
I've developed software for both standards and I would say that CCS is 20 times more complex.


----------



## holly14 (Jan 26, 2015)

They're checking why this would be the case and if longer cables than 2m are available.


----------



## pirpy (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello
Are there any news about DIY ccs dc charging protocol implementation .
Could a home plug plc be used for modem(standard ethernet to plc modem for connecting computers and routers...throu powerline)


----------

